# Traill on Justification



## dannyhyde (Aug 30, 2007)

I've posted some great quotes from Robert Traill's _Vindication of Justification_ on the Pilgrims & Parish blog for your reading pleasure and meditation: http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com/journal/2007/8/30/traill-on-justification.html


----------



## Herald (Aug 30, 2007)

Danny - excellent article. Thanks for the link. I've been preaching all summer on justification by faith and this work has been welcome validation.


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Bill,

It really is amazing how concise it is (only 45 pages in his _Works_), yet how comprehensive.

It is also so clearly applicable to the current controversy with the Federal Vision, which in many ways is a modern version of the old error of Neonomianism.


----------



## Herald (Aug 30, 2007)

Danny - slight deviation from your OP. Do you believe the FV is making inroads into Reformed Baptist circles? From what I understand of the FV it is has it's roots in the Presbyterianism. I'm wondering whether it has cross-over potential, in the short term, into the Baptist camp?


----------



## tewilder (Aug 30, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Danny - slight deviation from your OP. Do you believe the FV is making inroads into Reformed Baptist circles? From what I understand of the FV it is has it's roots in the Presbyterianism. I'm wondering whether it has cross-over potential, in the short term, into the Baptist camp?



The crossover potential is probably to be found in Daniel Fuller's ideas, which _have_ made it into "Reformed" Baptist churches.


----------



## Herald (Aug 30, 2007)

Interesting. I don't know much about Daniel Fuller. Can you tell me anything about him or cite some sources I can research. I certainly want to beware of FV making its way into Baptist circles, especially as my church becomes more Reformed.


----------



## tewilder (Aug 30, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Interesting. I don't know much about Daniel Fuller. Can you tell me anything about him or cite some sources I can research. I certainly want to beware of FV making its way into Baptist circles, especially as my church becomes more Reformed.



Fuller sucked in John Piper for a while. For an example of Fuller's thinking see:

http://www.andrewsandlin.net/?p=566


----------



## KMK (Aug 30, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Danny - slight deviation from your OP. Do you believe the FV is making inroads into Reformed Baptist circles? From what I understand of the FV it is has it's roots in the Presbyterianism. I'm wondering whether it has cross-over potential, in the short term, into the Baptist camp?



Jeffrey Smith is currently putting the nail in the coffin of the NPP in Refromed Baptist Theological Review. Any reformed baptists who are reading that are unlikely to be sucked in.


----------



## Herald (Aug 30, 2007)

KMK said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > Danny - slight deviation from your OP. Do you believe the FV is making inroads into Reformed Baptist circles? From what I understand of the FV it is has it's roots in the Presbyterianism. I'm wondering whether it has cross-over potential, in the short term, into the Baptist camp?
> ...



Ken - tell me more about this publication.


----------



## Calvinistpuritan (Aug 30, 2007)

*FV Controversy*

I have read various opinions on all the FV issues but am looking for a spot that outlines their positions in a clear fashion. Is there anywhere that I can go that will give me pros/cons and summations on this whole controversy? I am not a theologian so please lead me to a more layman definitionor description of this controversy.

I have always enjoyed their history conferences. I feel confused as to this whole rigamaroll.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Herald (Aug 30, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > BaptistInCrisis said:
> ...



Ken - don't worry about it. I got the information.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 30, 2007)

FYI Andrew Webb reviewed Traill on Justification for the 2005 inaugural issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal. It is online also at Banner of Truth.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 31, 2007)

Calvinistpuritan said:


> I have read various opinions on all the FV issues but am looking for a spot that outlines their positions in a clear fashion. Is there anywhere that I can go that will give me pros/cons and summations on this whole controversy? I am not a theologian so please lead me to a more layman definitionor description of this controversy.
> 
> I have always enjoyed their history conferences. I feel confused as to this whole rigamaroll.
> Thanks
> Tom



in my opinion you are best off purchasing _The Auburn Avenue Theology, Pros & Cons: Debating the Federal Vision_ available here http://www.pointsouth.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ABS&Product_Code=AUBURN-AVE and elsewhere.


----------

